# Transunion vs. Equifax.



## ashby corner

every year or so, I do a 'credit check' on myself. Always had used equifax.

Today, for some bizarre reason, I decided to try Transuion. BIG mistake.

inaccurate personal info, rude support people, crappy telephone reception....so, I ordered an equifax report (I was really spooked by the transunion report). 

The equifax report was fine.

what is the deal with transunion? Why are they ever mentioned in the same breath as equifax????

RRRRRR.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I'm surprised that you had such an experience.
I've always requested my reports simultaneously from both (actually, all 3, since Experian was around up until a year ago).
I found their response times to be very similar.

Why do you have to call them?
Could you not simply send the form by mail?


----------



## Berubeland

You need both credit reports to be accurate. 

Oh and it doesn't matter if it was scary you need to correct them. Anyone doing your credit check will be doing one or both and they are unlikely to tell you which. 

So if Transunion has bad info you need to correct the bad info that is why you are doing them in the first place isn't it?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

Berubeland said:


> You need both credit reports to be accurate.
> 
> Oh and it doesn't matter if it was scary you need to correct them. Anyone doing your credit check will be doing one or both and they are unlikely to tell you which.
> 
> So if Transunion has bad info you need to correct the bad info that is why you are doing them in the first place isn't it?


I agree. Even if your credit info with TransUnion is screwed up, you'll need to correct it.


----------



## chilly

I apologize if this is slightly off topic, but a while ago I had signed up for a credit report from Equifax - if I remember correctly - and started receiving a quarterly report along with a quarterly fee charged to me credit card. I ended up cancelling such as to avoid these regular fees. Do any of you have suggestions as to how to get credit reports without incurring large fees?


----------



## Berubeland

http://www.equifax.com/contact_us/en_ca

Order my free credit report by phone. Call 1-800-465-7166 *(EQUIFAX)*

http://www.transunion.ca/ca/personal/consumersupport/contactus_en.page

By phone *(Transunion)*

For residents outside Quebec, please contact us between the hours of 8:00 a.m.-8:00 p.m. ET at 1-800-663-9980
For residents of Quebec, please contact us during the hours of 8:30 a.m.-5:00 p.m. ET (Monday to Thursday) and 8:30 a.m.-4:30 p.m. ET (Friday) at the following phone numbers: 1-877-713-3393 or 514-335-0374
For US Citizens, please contact us between the hours of 08:00 - 4:30 p.m. Monday - Friday at 1-800-916-8800 (option 3 to speak to an agent).


----------



## HaroldCrump

chilly said:


> I apologize if this is slightly off topic, but a while ago I had signed up for a credit report from Equifax - if I remember correctly - and started receiving a quarterly report along with a quarterly fee charged to me credit card. I ended up cancelling such as to avoid these regular fees. Do any of you have suggestions as to how to get credit reports without incurring large fees?


To be fair, the paid reports probably included your FICO score, whereas the free report doesn't.


----------



## montyloree

OMG... my favorite companies in the world.

TransUnion and Equifax are completely separate companies... they 've got different corporate cultures etc...

In doing credit repair for a few years, I was able to speak to the top levels at each company.

TransUnion's policy is to hold your information on your report, almost forever, unless you request to have it removed.

As for inaccuracies, they're about the same.

If information is being reported to equifax and transunion from the banks electronic feeds, the data is usually correct...

If information is entered manually from a credit, court house, etc, then there are usually alot of errors.

The credit bureaus usually get around 10,000 letters each week requesting changes... they simply do not have the staff to keep up with the work, nor would it be profitable for them to do so properly...

I've written an ebook on how to fix your credit.
DIY Credit Repair for Canadians


----------



## Underworld

I've used both. I decided to mix it up and go with TransUnion this time. Seemed OK.


----------



## Wealthy1Day

Berubeland said:


> You need both credit reports to be accurate.
> 
> Oh and it doesn't matter if it was scary you need to correct them. Anyone doing your credit check will be doing one or both and they are unlikely to tell you which.
> 
> So if Transunion has bad info you need to correct the bad info that is why you are doing them in the first place isn't it?


Best response.

It's simply true. While one may be more accurate than the other, they are BOTH used.


----------



## Canadian Finance

I made a simple credit report pdf awhile back to put the instructions, addresses, and forms in one place. While these companies do have to provide the reports for free, they tend to bury them in their site to try to get a purchase instead.

Not only can you get your credit reports for free, you can also calculate your credit score rather accurately for free as well.


----------



## ashby corner

*the fix....*

so, I submitted the formal "beef" form to Transunion. They responded very quickly with a "fiddle-dee-dee, you are right, this info is garbage", and have said they'll fix it.

Meanwhile, they included a form for me to complete, proving who I am and where I live so that I can request a new report.

so glad they mailed me, to my address, a form for me to complete so that I can, you know, prove my address.

on a positive note, when I went to do some banking the other day, I asked the dude "who do you use for credit checks", he said "both, but normally equifax". He did a quick report, and the info matched my equifax report.

In the end, it'll all be AOK.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## FreeRider7

*Transunion vs. Equifax*

My experience was the exact opposite to that of Ashby Corner (posted June 2009) when dealing with both Transunion and Equifax. The Transunion customer service representative I dealt with was helpful and curtious. Most importantly, my info on record was accurate and up to date. My experience with Equifax, on the other hand, left me concerned that businesses conducting a background check would not be receiving accurate info - they didn't even have my name spealt correctly.

Another poster mentioned Experian, a firm I've never heard of. In checking their website, I see that as of April 17, 2009, they have discontinued their Canadian consumer credit bureau operations "as a result of the very difficult economic environment in Canada and around the world." Doesn't anyone use Dunn & Bradstreet anymore? When it comes to credit reports, I've always recognized them as the most reputable choice.


----------



## sport303

*TransUnion*



ashby corner said:


> every year or so, I do a 'credit check' on myself. Always had used equifax.
> 
> Today, for some bizarre reason, I decided to try Transuion. BIG mistake.
> 
> inaccurate personal info, rude support people, crappy telephone reception....so, I ordered an equifax report (I was really spooked by the transunion report).
> 
> The equifax report was fine.
> 
> what is the deal with transunion? Why are they ever mentioned in the same breath as equifax????
> 
> RRRRRR.


I recently received a letter from Amex stating that my credit limit was decreased from $14000.00 down to $1600.00. Reason was " Recent Financial info received through the credit bureau. I checked out my credit report and found a lot of inaccurate personal information on my credit profile. It turned out that someone with the same first and last name as me had deliquent credit card accounts. Transunion mistake him for me and I now have to deal with straightening this mess out. I phoned Transunion and I too received poor customer service, and the reason is because there customer service is located in India of all places.


----------



## Eclectic12

montyloree said:


> [ ... ]
> 
> If information is being reported to equifax and transunion from the banks electronic feeds, the data is usually correct...
> 
> If information is entered manually from a credit, court house, etc, then there are usually alot of errors.
> 
> [ ... ]


Weird ... I guess I'm the exception. When I was looking for my first mortgage, of the five total institutions - four were within $5K of each other and one was $50K less. I mentioned this and asked why. I was told that it was my credit card which somehow was listed as having the same monthly limit as my car loan.

I'm not quite sure how car company financing and a bank credit card limit get mixed up.


----------



## travelgeek

I noticed that while equifax drops entries that are 7 years or older, transunion seems to keep them forever. Not that there's any derogratory info that I'm concerned about, but I thought credit cards that were closed 10 years ago would have dropped off by now.


----------



## plen

travelgeek said:


> I noticed that while equifax drops entries that are 7 years or older, transunion seems to keep them forever. Not that there's any derogratory info that I'm concerned about, but I thought credit cards that were closed 10 years ago would have dropped off by now.


By law, they only have to delete derogatory tradelines within the statute. Positive/closed they keep on unless you specifically ask to have them removed. But it's better for your score to not do so.


----------



## james4beach

A reminder to order your free credit reports  It's really easy. I just ordered one from Equifax via their automated phone system and it took me just 6 minutes. You can find some steps here.

Many people know about ordering the free reports by mail but few people are aware of the nifty phone system for ordering free reports. Dial their numbers and select option 1 for free credit report:

Equifax: 1-800-465-7166
TransUnion: 1-800-663-9980

I'm having trouble with TransUnion. They have my address wrong... it's stuck at an old address I've moved out of many years ago. This is surprising; you'd think the banks that report to the credit agencies (several credit cards) would reset the address to the correct one.


----------



## GreatLaker

TransUnion now allows free consumer disclosures to be ordered online. I found it to be easier to navigate than the automated phone system. The results are available immediately in pdf format, and can be printed or saved to your computer.
https://ocs.transunion.ca/ocs/home.html


----------



## sags

montyloree said:


> OMG... my favorite companies in the world.
> 
> TransUnion and Equifax are completely separate companies... they 've got different corporate cultures etc...
> 
> In doing credit repair for a few years, I was able to speak to the top levels at each company.
> 
> TransUnion's policy is to hold your information on your report, almost forever, unless you request to have it removed.
> 
> As for inaccuracies, they're about the same.
> 
> If information is being reported to equifax and transunion from the banks electronic feeds, the data is usually correct...
> 
> If information is entered manually from a credit, court house, etc, then there are usually alot of errors.
> 
> The credit bureaus usually get around 10,000 letters each week requesting changes... they simply do not have the staff to keep up with the work, nor would it be profitable for them to do so properly...
> 
> I've written an ebook on how to fix your credit.
> DIY Credit Repair for Canadians


I have read some of Montyloree's work and he provides a lot of great advice on his website.

Edit.............Whoops, I didn't realize the post was from 2010 and the link doesn't work anymore.

Where did you go Monty..............?


----------



## james4beach

GreatLaker said:


> TransUnion now allows free consumer disclosures to be ordered online. I found it to be easier to navigate than the automated phone system. The results are available immediately in pdf format, and can be printed or saved to your computer.
> https://ocs.transunion.ca/ocs/home.html


Argh, this doesn't work for me. I filled in my details and their web site just says they can not verify my data. Any idea what I should do next? Obviously they have something inaccurate in their files. Is my best action to send in a written request for disclosure? If they web site can't verify me, why would a mail-in request work any better?


----------



## GreatLaker

The online check for me included some vague questions around borrowing, banking, credit cards etc. Some of the questions around credit cards could have had 2 correct answers. 

The written request for consumer disclosure requires govt ID like birth cert, passport, driver's licence, health card that could more certainly verify who you are. Much more likely to successfully validate than the online request.


----------



## james4beach

OK, so my mailed in request would verify my identify. But if they have a wrong address on file (which might be why I can't auto-order these) will it automatically fix that?

Or is that going to be a second step? i.e. first mail in the request for free credit report, then receive it showing the wrong address, then I send another package. Lots of work


----------



## MrMatt

montyloree said:


> OMG... my favorite companies in the world.
> 
> TransUnion and Equifax are completely separate companies... they 've got different corporate cultures etc...
> 
> In doing credit repair for a few years, I was able to speak to the top levels at each company.
> 
> TransUnion's policy is to hold your information on your report, almost forever, unless you request to have it removed.
> 
> As for inaccuracies, they're about the same.
> 
> If information is being reported to equifax and transunion from the banks electronic feeds, the data is usually correct...
> 
> If information is entered manually from a credit, court house, etc, then there are usually alot of errors.
> 
> The credit bureaus usually get around 10,000 letters each week requesting changes... they simply do not have the staff to keep up with the work, nor would it be profitable for them to do so properly...
> 
> I've written an ebook on how to fix your credit.
> DIY Credit Repair for Canadians


Thing is they are required by law to tell you what information they have and remove wrong information, the laws basically have no timeline or penalties if they don't.


----------



## james4beach

james4beach said:


> OK, so my mailed in request would verify my identify. But if they have a wrong address on file (which might be why I can't auto-order these) will it automatically fix that?


I called TransUnion and here's what they suggested I do:

Mail them a letter, with photocopies of two IDs attached, saying that I'd like to both update the address on file and request a free consumer disclosure. Write full name and current address, sign.

Let's see if this fixes it... their records have been wrong since 2012


----------



## BBB

Is it a good idea to include your SIN when requesting a credit report? It says its optional, but I am not sure to include it or not.


----------



## tavogl

Borrowell is free, they get the credit scores from equifax, I use them www.borrowell.com


----------



## DollaWine

Credit Karma is now live in Canada. Got my score  It updates every week. Takes a few minutes.

http://creditkarma.ca


----------

